# Help needed-Green algae on rocks (DSM) should I worry?



## rahulzerg (27 Mar 2018)

Hi all,

After reading various forum posts I decided to setup a small nano tank (Fluval edge 23 litre). Have planted it with HC, utricularia graminifolia, mini pelia moss (on a small rock) and h. micranthemoides (edges of the rocks) on Tropica soil powder.

I have good lever of humidity in the tank with decent growth on all plants. Around 2 weeks have passed since planting. The issue is I see green algae type growth on the rocks and wanted to know if I should be worried? If its bad what can I do to fix it so my plants are not affected. Light period is around 10 hours daily.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 





rahulzerg said:


> The issue is I see green algae type growth on the rocks and wanted to know if I should be worried?


It is moss. It looks like a <"_Barbula"_ spp">, so it won't like life underwater.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Matty123 (27 Mar 2018)

rahulzerg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After reading various forum posts I decided to setup a small nano tank (Fluval edge 23 litre). Have planted it with HC, utricularia graminifolia, mini pelia moss (on a small rock) and h. micranthemoides (edges of the rocks) on Tropica soil powder.
> 
> I have good lever of humidity in the tank with decent growth on all plants. Around 2 weeks have passed since planting. The issue is I see green algae type growth on the rocks and wanted to know if I should be worried? If its bad what can I do to fix it so my plants are not affected. Light period is around 10 hours daily.



‘Stationary’ objects do get this type of algae and is indicative of light intensity or the duration of it. 10 hours is quite a lot. Try knocking the duration down to around 7-8 hours or reduce the intensity if you wanna try and get rid of it but green algae in rocks look very natural in my opinion and you could count yourself lucky you ain’t got the ugly types of algae instead like black beard algae, blue green algae or diatom algae! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulzerg (27 Mar 2018)

Matty123 said:


> ‘Stationary’ objects do get this type of algae and is indicative of light intensity or the duration of it. 10 hours is quite a lot. Try knocking the duration down to around 7-8 hours or reduce the intensity if you wanna try and get rid of it but green algae in rocks look very natural in my opinion and you could count yourself lucky you ain’t got the ugly types of algae instead like black beard algae, blue green algae or diatom algae!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Matt I will keep an eye on it and would fiddle with the lighting if needed. I dont really mind it, if its a nicer form of algae/moss


----------



## foxfish (27 Mar 2018)

Hmm I would not worry too much about the additional moss, but I always blast my immersed set ups with as much artificial light as possible for 12 hours.
Growing out of water is nothing like growing under water, you will have unlimited atmospheric C02 available so if you want fast lush growth, I would give it 12 hours of high light.


----------



## kadoxu (28 Mar 2018)

Matty123 said:


> ‘Stationary’ objects do get this type of algae and is indicative of light intensity or the duration of it. 10 hours is quite a lot. Try knocking the duration down to around 7-8 hours or reduce the intensity if you wanna try and get rid of it but green algae in rocks look very natural in my opinion and you could count yourself lucky you ain’t got the ugly types of algae instead like black beard algae, blue green algae or diatom algae!


The tank is still dry... so this doesn't really apply in this case. You just need to aerate the tank at least once a day to avoid mold and you should be fine.  When the tank is filled, then you should reduce the lighting period and worry about these types of algae.

Like Darrel mentioned, that is a type of moss which will probably die of when you fill the tank.


----------

